# Interesting Mini Mill



## Omnimill (Feb 29, 2012)

http://www.grizzly.com/products/Mini-Horizontal-Vertical-Mill/G0727

http://www.grizzly.com/catalog/2012/Main/550

Vic.


----------



## steamer (Feb 29, 2012)

Might be OK for Bed work, but with only 6.5" max headroom, it's pretty limiting!

could use another 4 inches .....anyway,,,,

Dave


----------



## rcfreak177 (Feb 29, 2012)

Yes A very interesting mill.

I have looked at those, They are actually another Sieg machine. They call them a   Sieg U1 mill. Although small I think it would be very handy with the horizontal milling capabilities.

I can only wish I had more room in my home shop but unfortunately I am maxed out for the moment.

I have added a link to a review on the mill below

http://www.mini-lathe.com/mini_mill/reviews/U1/U1.htm

Thanks for the link, my wish list has been re ignited.

Cheers Baz.


----------



## lazylathe (Feb 29, 2012)

There was an earlier discussion on this here:

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=17203.0

Some good and bad points, all depending on what your intended use is.

Andrew


----------



## Omnimill (Feb 29, 2012)

Yes, the capacity is a little limiting but it is a Mini Mill. Pics of UK available version here:

http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-sieg-su1-universal-mill-prod854146/

Too late for me as I bought a VMC some time ago but it's a shame that someone hasn't come up with a modern small knee mill design for the likes of Sieg to make with a reasonable capacity.

Vic.


----------



## Swede (Mar 19, 2012)

Interesting concept. The lack of Z is a killer, but the good news is one could make a riser fairly easily for the vertical column. It'd take a pretty big chunk of CI, but I suppose aluminum could be used, preferably 7075-T6.

Personally, I wish they would have simply ignored the horizontal mill portion, and improved on the mini-knee mill concept.

The thing I like about it... I'm guessing the added rigidity would pay dividends. The large column cross section is significantly beefier than a mini-mill. Also, I think it'd be a decent candidate for CNC.


----------

